# Austria bans "The Cesar Way"



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I cannot read German, so I have to trust the comments made on the web page, but it seems that Austria would forbid Cesar Millan methods of training.

El "Método César Millán" se prohíbe en Austria

Without being a Cesar fan, I confess every time I hear of some country making laws about dog matters it makes me shudder...


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Cesar Milan rehabilitates dogs and trains humans.
No dog training involved. 
No down. No stay. No speak. No fetch. None of those or anything like them.
All I have ever seen him do is to get a dogs respect and try to teach others how to do that too. 
He leaves dog training to dog training experts like Guide Dogs or Protection trainers.

So Austria is forbidding what he already doesn't do? 
Or are they forbidding him from training humans?


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

You can google translate the website...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The website is in Spanish. No problem there, but the newspaper itself is a picture and the link doesn't allow me to go to the original source.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I aggree, I think all these methods and theories should be banned lol

How to greet a dog: no touch no talk and no eye contact

How a dog should be allowed to greet you: nose, eyes, ears

How to divide you time with the dog: exercise , discipline, affection 

Correction using the Shhhhh 

Aiming for calm submission in a dog


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I have only watched Ceasar Milan a couple of times, but I must confess that I shudder everytime he puts a dog on a treadmill. Am I nuts? Does that seem kind of dangerous?


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I personally respect Ceasar Millan and his teaching methods to train the human. I think he's a good guy who just wants the dogs to have a better life. Also no I dont think its crazy to put a dog on a treadmill if done correctly. Lots of people have done the treadmill thing and I think its a great way to drain a dogs energy level.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Piper'sgrl, i wasn't saying anything about ceasar's motivation. I have enjoyed watching his show the few times that I did, but I still don't really understand the treadmill thing. How is it done correctly? Isn't there always a danger that a dog could get injured? Maybe I am completely wrong on this but it jusy makes me nervous.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rangers_mom said:


> I have only watched Ceasar Milan a couple of times, but I must confess that I shudder everytime he puts a dog on a treadmill. Am I nuts? Does that seem kind of dangerous?


No, it is not dangerous. Many show dog people condition their dogs on treadmills.

As for the banning, the article features "strangulation." 

That is not all he does.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I do like the way he tries to get people to understand you need to be confident with your dog and not let them bully you. It seems like from what I have seen most of his method revolves around getting dogs so tired they don't act up. To be fair that is probably a reason for so many problem dogs, they are just ignored and not exercised enough.


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

I agree. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I must admit I do not understand this article. It says they are banning Millan's training methods because they violate Austrian animal protection law, but if they violate the law then aren't they already banned? What exactly are they hoping to achieve? Are they going to walk up to people training their dogs and interrogate them as to whether they've read "Cesar's Way" or not?

The article said the training methods were banned, but I'm curious if the book/show are to be censored as well? If so then they also need to get rid of all the old school books on protection, working dog, and obedience training.

I am impressed by Millan because he can manage dogs that I would be unable to even approach. I would not let him train my own dog, ever.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's the link. Google Chrome will ask you if you want to translate it. It's a warning that people need to be aware that the methods that Cesar uses are against the law and subject to heavy fines. 

http://www.vorarlbergernachrichten.at/lokal/vorarlberg/2013/03/17/grausamste-trainingsmethoden.vn

The so-called TV "Dog Whisperer" Cesar Millan uses in his shows, according to the "American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior" on animal torturing methods, which dog owners are completely misguided.


Here the dog is strangled and from choking on is what is misinterpreted by Millan as "relaxation."


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

UN INTERVIEW. vet and protectors Erik Schmid (56) and behavioral biologist Ursula Aigner (32)
"Cruel training methods"
by Verena thumb-Kuzmanovic

*Animal rights activists go against the well-known TV "Dog Whisperer" Cesar Millan before.
SCHWARZACH. *
As a veterinarian, animal rights activists and members of the examination committee for animal welfare qualified dog trainer on Messerli Institute Erik Schmid feels obligated to give a clear warning to the adverse animal welfare methods of Mr. Millan. "I will refund the competent district administrative screen to stop these unsustainable practices at least on the administrative halt."

_Strangulation is not only technically wrong, but also clearly prohibited.
ERIK SCHMID, 
VETERINARIAN_

*The so-called TV "Dog Whisperer" Cesar Millan uses in his shows, according to the "American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior" on animal torturing methods, which dog owners are completely misguided.*

AIGNER: Cesar Millan advertises to make it through his training "dangerous" dogs calm again. In reality, he achieved the opposite: His methodology consists of coercion and punitive measures. The dogs are strangled by thin collars and made ​​compliant with kicks to the kidney area. Millan also used - in very painful for the dog sting and electric shock collars - banned in Austria. His sibilance of punishment frighten the animals so much that they dare nothing more. This represents Millan then as relaxation represents in fact the dogs in the so-called "learned helplessness" (Erlernte Hilflosigkeit ? Wikipedia) are crowded and falling out of fear of punishment in a depressive-lethargic state.

_Knowledge about the needs of the dog guarantee animal welfare and safety.
URSULA AIGNER, BEHAVIORAL BIOLOGIST_

SCHMID: Away from this animal cruelty but there is a risk that the dogs begin to fight sometime out of this fear, they are ticking time bombs: violence breeds violence, and that starts with the leash jerk. There are countless videos on the internet to see where Millan himself is bitten. Bad Dog? No, in fact, pure self-defense. The problem behavior worse.

_ Here the dog is strangled and from choking on is what is misinterpreted by Millan as "relaxation."
PHOTO: YOUTUBE_
*Mr. Millan is advertising for the Group Merial. It's about drugs for pets. The "European Society of Veterinary Clinical Ethology" condemns TV channels that propagate this cruelty.*

AIGNER: Millan Dog breaks through fear. A dog forcibly to "subdue" is obviously TV-compatible, to reinforce the desired behavior, for example, positively with treats. Only reward-oriented training changed the associations of dog in a positive way. But that requires more knowledge about the expression and learning behavior of dogs, as in this transmission format has its place. Unfortunately imitate dog owners Millan's methods after a frightening development, as they are potentially a danger for the environment! This is the only training with motivation and reward, the use of dog-friendly equipment such as harness instead of collar and knowledge of the needs of our dogs guarantee animal welfare AND safety.

SCHMID: Even the BHV (professional association of teachers and behavior consultants dogs eV) and the IBH (International Association of Professional Dog Trainers) reject his approach from unanimous against animal protection and public danger. The pharmaceutical industry is naturally interested in as many psychotropic drugs for dogs for sale. Millan's methods guarantee that the holder engage in their desperation to sedatives for yourself and the dog, for many dogs it means ultimately lethal injection.

*How can you put an end to this bustle?*
SCHMID: According to § 5 para 2 item 3.a. is the use of tools aimed at the behavior of an animal by by hardness or criminal stimuli influencing prohibited. What Mr. Millan here presented publicly and proudly - like with "endless Strangler" / strangulation - is not only technically dead wrong, but clearly prohibited. The infliction of pain is also completely unnecessary, as there are enough non-violent alternatives to reward basis. Those who apply Millan's methods violate the Animal Welfare Act and must be displayed at police official veterinarian or bra. The penalty is 7500-15000 euros. In case of damage liability insurance can get out because the damage event, the bite wound, was challenged by improper handling of the dog. This can be life threatening at about the injury of a child with permanent damage in addition to psychological effects. Therefore the public about the dangers of using these methods must be elucidated.

_The person
Mag Ursula Aigner behavioral biologist and dog trainer, sworn and judicially certified for dogs and cats; Mail: [email protected]; web: www.canis-sapiens.at; Canis sapiens - gewaltfreies Hundetraining_

(Google translated)

Good, for what I understood, it's not that they are prohibiting anything, but saying which of Cesar's methods are against Animal Welfare, which is nothing new. Ok for me.


----------



## Nirvaana (Jun 25, 2013)

I have to chuckle at some of these reports. Not a Cesar fan but have watched some of his shows. I don't see any torture methods. None of these people would even go near the kind of dogs he tries to "rescue". The alternative to his methods in most cases is probably euthanasia (at least per the owners) and I suppose that is preferable to some than his methods.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Do I agree with all of his methods? No, but then again, hes NOT a dog TRAINER.

I do like that he tries to train the people to basically get off their butts and actually work WITH the dog, and not treat it like a china doll. I remember one episode, a little pom. Never had to walk anywhere,and ONLY drank the finest imported water.

Really? REALLY?

I also don't think his intention is for people to do what he does. There are disclaimers before his show and I've heard him say many times "don't try this at home" or to get professional help.

There is only so much you can do before it becomes a matter of personal responsibility and no longer his fault. I'd put many that many of the people who don't stop to think about it and try it on their owns, are also the same ones who need the "caution, motor oil is poisonous" signs.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Is he even on tv anymore? It's been several years since I even saw an episode.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Is he even on tv anymore? It's been several years since I even saw an episode.


He's supposedly filming a new show about dog rescue with Nat Geo right now. http://m.cbsnews.com/storysynopsis....-the-pack-in-his-new-tv-series&catid=57563165

I would be interested in seeing it, but I view all of that stuff as "reality TV" and assume it is just meant for entertainment.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckch (May 23, 2013)

I use Cesar's basic methods on my GSD but I do not do any physical touch. I believe that the hand should only be used for affection (I use a squirt bottle as a redirection). My dog (so far - he is 6 months old) is growing into a wonderful companion and he continues to amaze me every day with his personality and intelligence. I do think that I have to thank Cesar for a lot of my "dog psychology" routines - ei "first in first out" etc.... I take both dogs for a walk every day and I make sure they are calm/submissive before I ever open the gate to let them out. I would not have known that the walk is so important for the dog unless I watched that show. I have a 9 yr old Golden who I never walked once we got the house and the big back yard. I only learned through Cesar that you are depriving your dog of a wonderful experience if you do not walk them every day. It is a great bonding experience and it has actually helped me immensely in my day to day training of my GSD. So... thank you, Cesar!


----------

